# New to iui and first smiley face this morning - advice needed please!



## kl82 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am new to FF and iui - very daunting but full of hope! 

I had my scan on Tuesday and my follicles where only 12mm and 10mm then 4 small (unmeasured ones)!. I felt really disheartened about the size and was hoping for larger ones (as we all are!). I got my smiley face   today so phoning the clinic very soon - does anybody know if i'll get another scan before I have the procedure (no point it going ahead if my follicles haven't grown mature).

Has anyone else had a similar story of smaller follicles then smiley face 3 days later?

Thanks x


----------



## kl82 (Mar 18, 2011)

spoken to the clinic & feel reassured that they would have grown. Going in tomorrow so fingers crossed! Then the dreaded 2 ww!    x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi kl, 
Glad that your clinic were able to reassure you. Mine said that a follice from 14mm upwards can have a mature egg and yours are sure to have grown to that since Tuesday! Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow and your 2ww.

Why not join us on the IUI Girls TTC thread? There are a few of us having IUI in the next couple of days, so we'll be sharing the 2ww with you. 

Kx


----------



## kl82 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi KG,

Thank you for your reply & I'll try to get involved on the iui TTC thread too - just getting the hang of the site and finding where everything is - I'll be a pro at it in no time!  

Well DH has left to go to the clinic and I'm there later this afternoon! 

It'll be nice having others to share the 2ww with - something I'm really going to struggle with - I'm just too impatient & full of hope!

K x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, On Monday I'll be joining you on the dreaded 2ww! Wish my clinic opened weekends....

Loads of luck for today

Kx


----------



## kl82 (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow KG!  
 
K x


----------

